# ankle blasters



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Lately I've been seeing quite a few wall or floor mounted air blasters that shoot gusts of air from a hidden position. This seems pretty effective and with my pre-existing air mortar I think I could make an attachment like the others, any ideas?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I think you said you were using a ball valve to fire the mortar? I don't know what you have in the way of solenoids, or prop controllers, or whatnot, or if your stuff is going to need to be human bean activated.

Some blasters use a small solenoid to control a dump valve connected to an accessory air tank, or just a 3/8 or 1/2 inch solenoid to directly valve the air. Depends on the effect you want.

From the sounds of your mortars, you either have what you need, and just need to direct the air where you want, or you have a good start on the way to some automation. 

Just out of curiosity, are you more comfortable with AC, or DC devices? I like DC, but it always means I need one more thing (a wall wart, or something made/hacked) to use a device, like a solenoid.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I would like to automate the ball valve, I could sacrifice an actor to work it, but that would be better


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Not sure about automating the ball valve. I was thinking replace it with something that could be activated by, oh, say a PIR, step mat, anything that doesn't need attention and a finger. I saw a thing about driveway alarms here on the forum, they are cheap.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll play with some ideas. The focusing of the burst or bursts is what matters most at the moment


----------

